

First ever Elixir Conf - steveklabnik
http://elixirconf.org

======
dyadic
URL seems to be [http://elixirconf.com/](http://elixirconf.com/) (not .org)

------
andyzweb
Elixir is one of the most exciting projects in the Erlang/OTP ecosystem.

